# Décès multiples : disques dur SCSI et lecteur D7



## Invité (24 Janvier 2020)

A force de suivre ce post, je me suis un peu intéressé à mes veilleries.

Résultat après remise en route de divers matériel (LC, Classic II (2), Duo 230, Starmax (2), G3 B/B je totalise 5 disques durs SCSi qui ont rendu l'âme et 4 lecteurs de D7.
Quelques soucis aussi sur le G3 B/B, mais c'est du moins vieux, j'ai du spare sauf pour le disque dur SCSI ou la carte, je ne connais pas le coupable…
Ca craint !

gpbonneau m'a dépanné pour un lecteur de D7, mais j'en ai 3 en panne réelle et 2 qui lisent les D7 quand ils veulent…

Pour les disques dur, ils tombent comme des mouches. Le Classic II plutôt joli avait un disque dur naze et un lecteur de D7 naze aussi.
Comme j'avais mon Classic II original, j'ai pu récupérer dessus les 2 éléments puisque lui, c'est les condos qui sont morts.
Mais après 3 jours de mise en route le disque dur (stocké à la cave) s'est mis à faire des vocalises assez amusantes jusqu'à sa disparition de tous les utilitaires;

Pas facile de garder du matos en bon état…  

Heureusement que le Mini G4 et l'iMac G3 tiennent la route pour l'instant (je laisse l'Apple II GS au grenier dans l'immédiat)


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> A force de suivre ce post, je me suis un peu intéressé à mes veilleries.
> 
> Résultat après remise en route de divers matériel (LC, Classic II (2), Duo 230, Starmax (2), G3 B/B je totalise 5 disques durs SCSi qui ont rendu l'âme et 4 lecteurs de D7.
> Quelques soucis aussi sur le G3 B/B, mais c'est du moins vieux, j'ai du spare sauf pour le disque dur SCSI ou la carte, je ne connais pas le coupable…
> ...



Tu as découvert mon quotidien de collectionneur [emoji6]
Tu cumules dans ton post la plupart des problèmes que je rencontre sur ces vieilles machines ( hormis les vrais pannes)

Les condos qui lâchent. Ça se répare (remplacer par des tantales) 
si on attend pas trop à cause des dégagements d’électrolyte qui peuvent endommager les CM.

Les lecteurs de disquette qui s’encrassent (poussière, graisse qui se fige), un bon nettoyage/graissage (voir un pignon à remplacer) et ça repart.

Le plus problématique c’est les disques dur. Pas grand chose à faire... on peut les réparer parfois (des caoutchoucs HS...) mais c’est la loterie... même remis en route, c’est très aléatoire. La plupart ont autour de 30 ans, bien au delà de leur durée de vie prévue. 
Mais on peut les remplacer par des solutions plus récentes pour continuer à utiliser ces vieilles machines (SCSI2SD, SCSI SCA,...).


----------



## dandu (25 Janvier 2020)

Pour les disquettes, les lecteurs se nettoient, et franchement un Floppy Emu en externe fait le job. J'essaye d'utiliser le moins possible les lecteurs des Mac, et quand j'ai des disquettes, je fais un dump avec un KryoFlux.

Pour les disques SCSI, y a pas mal de solutions. Soit un SCSI2SD avec des cartes SD, mais c'est assez cher - y a au pire moyen de le déplacer de machines en machines -, soit un adaptateur pour mettre des disques SCSI "modernes". C'est encore la solutions la plus efficace : on trouve assez facilement des 2,5 pouces rapides, bien moins bruyants que les vieux 3,5 pouces. Avec un adaptateur pour les prises et au pire une terminaison, on peut s'en tirer pour pas trop cher, avec de meilleures perfs.

Après, faut se faire une raison, y a pas des masses de solutions de stockage fiables dans le temps. Et avec la mémoire flash, ça va être pire dans quelques (dizaines) d'années.


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2020)

Bah, je suis néophyte en matière de vieux Mac.

J'ai beaucoup donné, un peu vendu tout ce que j'avais, mais j'ai gardé mon II GS (le premier ordi que j'ai eu), le Classic II acheté aux US et le fidèle Starmax.

Depuis j'ai récupéré ce que j'avais prêté et qui est obsolète maintenant. 
Donc là sous la main, j'ai le II GS, mais pas redémarré depuis longtemps, 2 Classic II qui en font un mais le disque dur vient de mourir, un LC prêté il y a une dizaine d'année en forme (merci gpbonneau pour le lecteur D7), un PowerBook Duo 230 acheté pour une copine et récupéré, un G3 B/B que je crois avoir sauvé, deux Starmax 3000/200 upgradés en G3@400MHz (l'un acheté aux US et l'autre pour spare en France), un iMac G3@400MHz acheté il y a une dizaine d'année d'occaze, un MiniG4 acheté à sa sortie (il a fait le lien 68k-->PPC) et toujours vaillant.



> Les lecteurs de disquette qui s’encrassent (poussière, graisse qui se fige), un bon nettoyage/graissage (voir un pignon à remplacer) et ça repart.


Pff, je dois avoir 2 mains gauches, je n'y arrive pas du tout (d'où mon envoi à venir)

Et sur le peu de vraiment vieux Mac, je n'ai plus qu'un disque SCSI survivant et lecteur de D7…
De fait je serais extrêmement intéressé par un tuto pour remplacer un HDD SCSI par un disque SCA (pour les nuls)   

Je dis ça sans fausse modestie, je n'ai même pas réussi à remplacer un disque IDE par une carte CF avec l'adaptateur qui va bien…  
Heureusement j'ai eu l'aide de gpbonneau…


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Janvier 2020)

J'utilise des disques SCSI SCA IBM 26K5157 en 2.5" facile à trouver pour pas cher, une douzaine d'euros (je les achète en lot pour économiser les frais de port). Rapide et très silencieux. Il suffit de les fixer sur un berceau 3.5>2.5 comme ceux qu'on utilise pour mettre un SSD à la place d'un HD 3.5".
Ils font 36Go, mais on peut les partitioner et les formater en plus petit volume pour les vieux Mac sans problème. Ce modèle à l'avantage d'être reconnu directement pas les softs de formatage Apple, c'est très pratique.
Avec un adaptateur SCSI 50-pin vers SCA, c'est très simple.
Le seul problème c'est pour les installer dans des Mac sans lecteur CD, comme ils sont seuls sur le bus SCSI interne il faut ajouter une terminaison (les disques SCSI SCA n'en ont pas contrairement aux SCSI 50/68-pin).
Faut trouver une terminaison M/F pour nappe SCSI.

Dans un LC475 :




J'en ai pas encore mis dans un SE/Classic mais c'est pareil.


----------



## Invité (26 Janvier 2020)

Bon, faut que je me penche sur la question… 
Merci le boss


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2020)

Ca te revient à combien un lot ?


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Ca te revient à combien un lot ?



Sur la baie on en trouve facilement pour une douzaine d’euros plus les frais de port.

Le dernier lot que j’ai négocié, c’était pour 5 disques seulement, je l’ai acheté 50€ + 10€ de port, ça fait 12€ le disque livré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2020)

Bon, je vais devoir faire des recherches archéologiques, mais si je ne l'ai pas déjà donné, il doit me rester le disque de 80 Mo d'origine de mon Duo 230 (je l'ai remplacé par un 120 Mo récupéré sur l'épave d'un autre Duo 230 H.S.). Je vais regarder dans mes archives, et viendrais dire quoi ou qu'est-ce ici.

Sinon, pour des machines un peu moins anciennes, il me reste quelques disques durs internes IDE 2,5 pouces en état (de 500 Mo à 2 Go, de mémoire)


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2020)

A priori, si je me souviens bien, tu avais récupéré le clavier de ton Duo avec un gros nettoyage.
Chez moi, c'est toujours bof. 
De plus j'ai une ligne de pixels morts en plein milieu (horizontal) de l'écran.
Le disque dur tient bien le coup, mais le lecteur de D7 ne lit presque plus rien… 

Pour ce qui est des DD, chez moi c'est les 3.5 qui rendent l'âme !

Mais il faut absolument que j'étudie ces disques SCA pendant que c'est accessible…


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> A priori, si je me souviens bien, tu avais récupéré le clavier de ton Duo avec un gros nettoyage.
> Chez moi, c'est toujours bof.



J'ai un autre clavier (sur l'épave), je vais voir ce qu'il vaut



Invité a dit:


> De plus j'ai une ligne de pixels morts en plein milieu (horizontal) de l'écran.



J'ai aussi un écran (sur la même épave) qui était, de mémoire, en état. Par contre, fais très attention à la nappe de l'écran, elle a tendance à se déchirer au niveau de l'articulation. Sur le mien seules trois pistes (correspondant à trois des boutons) sont coupées, je l'ai renforcée à ce niveau, sans pouvoir la réparer, juste pour ne pas que ça s'aggrave, mais sur l'épave que j'ai récupéré, beaucoup plus le sont.



Invité a dit:


> Le disque dur tient bien le coup, mais le lecteur de D7 ne lit presque plus rien…



Ah, comme tu avais cité ton Duo 230 dans la liste de ton premier post, j'avais cru qu'il était aussi concerné. Pour le lecteur de disquettes, je n'en ai qu'un seul.



Invité a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des DD, chez moi c'est les 3.5 qui rendent l'âme !



Là, je ne peux rien pour toi, je n'en ai plus qu'un seul, dans un boîtier externe, et je m'en sers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2020)

Bon, après recherche, ça tombe bien que tu n'aies pas besoin du disque, j'ai du le donner, il n'est plus dans la boite. Par contre, en ce qui concerne l'écran et le clavier, pas de problème, ils sont là. Le clavier a une disposition un peu bizarre, mais c'est bien un azerty. Pour ce qui est de l'écran, le mieux serait que tu en récupères uniquement la dalle, pour le reste, il manque quelques "boulons". Si ça t'intéresse : -> MP


----------



## Invité (28 Janvier 2020)

Ouah, merci Pascal  

Je faisais juste un état des lieux, là c'est du concret…

Si je pose une option, ça te dérange si je traîne un peu pour faire l'opération chirurgicale ou est-ce que tu préfère donner à quelqu'un qui va s'y mettre direct ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2020)

Pas de problème, je ne vends toujours pas, donc fais moi savoir "quand tu veux" !


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2020)

Ben, puisque personne ne semble se manifester MP…


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ben, puisque personne ne semble se manifester MP…



Bon, petit problème : ils sont passé où, les MP, dans la nouvelle interface : ça fait 20 mn que j'en cherche l'accès sans succès !


----------



## peyret (30 Janvier 2020)

Clic sur "conversation"


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, petit problème : ils sont passé où, les MP, dans la nouvelle interface : ça fait 20 mn que j'en cherche l'accès sans succès !


rhoooo… le nioube aux 44000 posts


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> rhoooo… le nioube aux 44000 posts



Le nioube te rappelle qu'il revient après 7 ou 8 ans d'absence, et qu'entre temps, vous avez changé tous les meubles de place !

D'ailleurs, MacGe est devenu comme ce barbier malin qui affichait "demain on rase gratis" dans sa vitrine, parce que "Peinture fraiche … plus d'informations demain", ça dure depuis combien de temps ? 

Par ailleurs, peyret, comment fais tu pour avoir cette fenêtre, la mienne est un poil différente, elle est moins … "boutonneuse" :





Bon, c'est bon, j'ai fini par trouver un autre accès.​


----------



## baron (31 Janvier 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, peyret, comment fais tu pour avoir cette fenêtre, la mienne est un poil différente, elle est moins … "boutonneuse" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta question m'a fait découvrir ceci :
— Si tu cliques sur le petit _v_ en dessous de ton avatar … tu ne vois pas grand chose ;
— Si tu passes juste la souris au dessus de ton pseudo, tu vois la fenêtre reproduite par peyret avec tous ses liens.


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Janvier 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le nioube te rappelle qu'il revient après 7 ou 8 ans d'absence, et qu'entre temps, vous avez changé tous les meubles de place !
> 
> D'ailleurs, MacGe est devenu comme ce barbier malin qui affichait "demain on rase gratis" dans sa vitrine, parce que "Peinture fraiche … plus d'informations demain", ça dure depuis combien de temps ?
> 
> ...



Quand tu passes la souris sur ton pseudo tu vois pas les boutons, tu les vois quand tu la passes sur un autre pseudo.


----------



## baron (31 Janvier 2020)

Tu as raison, ma phrase était un peu mal formulée. 
J'aurais dû écrire : « Quand tu passes la souris sur un autre pseudo » ou « Quand je passe […] sur ton pseudo… »


----------

